# Shannon's Chi Naming Service



## LuvTheChi (May 29, 2007)

Could have thought of a more creative title...BUT WHO CARES!

Welcome to Shannon's Chi Naming Service! Where the Chi's are nameless and Shannon *surprisingly* isn't clueless!

I love naming pets, and I think I'm pretty good at it. I make up most of my names but others I look up. I can come up with lots of differen't ranges of names at a time, the meanings, origins, and types of names. If you need help naming your Chi puppy, I'm here to help 

All I'll need is this

Type of name: If you want anything to be specific such as Official dog names (like "Gone With The Wind" or "Simple Pleasures"), Origins (African, Native American, Mexican), Matching ("All That Jazz" call her "Jazzy"), or anything else, please tell me and give details.

How Many: If you have more than one Chi and want matching names. ("Barbie and Ken", "Ebony and Ivory" "Garfield and Odi") Also comes in triples.

Color of Chi: Brief description please. The more I know the better it can be. Even some slight details like white on back foot or brown in nose.

Extra: Personality, age, parents, bio. Anything else you would like to tell me about your Chi.

Picture: Pictures always help me out a lot. If you don't have a picture of your Chi, that's fine. But if you really want to show me what your Chi looks like, you can show me a different picture that looks similar to it.

EXTRA
Here are some other names you may choose from that I just whipped up myself. I will add more after a while. Feel free to grab any one you would like^^

Pocco
Pookey
Duke
Bandit
Ditzy-Crazy
pocky-Japanese candy
Midnight
Ebony-Black keys on piano
Ivory-White keys on piano
Sugar
Pudge
Dibstick
Tootsie
Jinx-Bad luck
Gypsy
Nightengale
Lily
Amery
Pooka
Nokkoi
Tazmine
Auran *fits well like Auran Dawn*
Chille
Nooka
Shooki
Gentian-Flower
Kaida-Dragon
Nula
Tilly
Sakura-Japanese Cherry Blossom
Kaidi
Shylie

So ask away, I'll be here all day (hey that rhymed)


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

great list shannon :thumbup:


----------



## LuvTheChi (May 29, 2007)

Thank you. I'm coming up with more already.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I was considering Sakura for my next puppy but I think its between Himeko (little princess) and Natsuki (summer love/tree)

Nice names tho


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

*Sarah* said:


> I was considering Sakura for my next puppy but I think its between Himeko (little princess) and Natsuki (summer love/tree)
> 
> Nice names tho


wow Sarah I swear to God I was just going to say I love Sakura how strange is that.

great names I like nearly everyone of them.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> wow Sarah I swear to God I was just going to say I love Sakura how strange is that.
> 
> great names I like nearly everyone of them.


I think its all riding on if the pups born in the Spring, but Zero has been instructed to "have girls" lol

For a boy I'm still thinking I do like Sora that means Sky tho


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

*hi*

Some fabby names hoping to get a girl soon so will be asking for ideas!!
Liz x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

you got any other J names?

love the names you picked


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

*hi*

Have you got any names that sound nice with Emma nicknamed Emsy a girls name.
I was thinking of Blossom:daisy: 
But does not sound to good with Emma.
I like a name i can be silly with like emma gets emsy or emmy or ems poor dog bet she does not know what her real name is now!!


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

I love to stick with traditional human names  when i get a little girl i would like to call her Emily or Hattie (but i will probably end up naming her something else lol) & i would love some more boys so i can call them Charlie & Fred


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

& with Emma, i think another cute girly name like Daisy, Evie, or Merle


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

A lady I used to know was into football and liked ali mchoist so she called her 3 dogs ali mac and hoist so when she was in the park she would shout alimchoist!!!


----------



## LuvTheChi (May 29, 2007)

Wow I'm glad you all like it already! I'll try to help out best I can 

**Sarah**
I love the name Sakura, too. I actually got it off of this one anime cartoon called "Naruto". I can tell you also like the Japanese names . I'm a japanese name kind of person, but I didn't think people would really like some of the names I came up with. If you liked your names you are debating on, tell me what you think of these
Kaori-Fragrant
Suki-Beloved
Miyoko-Beautiful Child
Meiko-Already Prosperous
Maro-Myself *like if you are very close to your new chi*
Amaya-Night Rain
Aneko-Older Sister *if one is older of course*
Ayame-iris
haruko-Spring Born
Sanyu-Happiness
just a few I snatched up because you said if they are spring born, so I found some spring names^^. If you would like to see more, please ask or visit www.babynames.com
I think Sora is a pretty name. I've heard it on a video game called Kingdom Hearts.

*Jamoka's Jem*
Sure I do! Any specific kind? Here are just some
Jade-Green Gemstone
Jacey-From initials J.C.
Jace-Nickname
Jaden-Combination of Jay and Aiden
Jam-Form of Music
Jame-Supplanter
Jamila-Beautiful, Elegant
Jane-God is Gracious
Janika-Feminine word for John
Jase-Healer
Jasmine-Jasmine flower
Jasna-Clarity
Jay-Bird in crow family
Jazz-Style of music
Jean-God is Gracious
Jenna-Form of Gina
Jeanie-God is Gracious
Jemima-Dove
Jemma-Precious stone
Jersey-Grassy island
Jett-Jet black
Jin-Tenderness
Any more please ask

*Emsy*
Sure do.  I actually think Blossom fits with Emma pretty well. Because Emma means entire, it means that basically many types of names can fit with it. You like the cute type of names, so here are some I thought of!
Tilly-Battle strength *not cutesy butthe name is!*
Ritsy
Ripsy
Delila-One who weakened
Keeya-Garden Flower
Dolly-Cute child
Elly
Pooky *I think this one fits perfectly*-Little Cute One
Aiko-Little loved one
Freya-Goddess of love and fertility
Filly-My short for Felicity meaning "happyness"
Jewel-Precious stone
Tama-Jewel
Tess-harvest
Hope you like em if you want more just ask

*HenrysSam*
Lol I like some traditional names, too. If you want help with you're little girl's name, I'm here! I also like the name Evie for Emsy !!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Yep I know Sakura in naruto  also it makes me think of cardcaptor sakura hehe, but I did decide my next pup would have a japanese name as I always like to use something slightly different plus I work for a martial arts company lol sooo it kinda fits  But I think its narrowed down to those 3 names for a girl just all depends on colour and temperiment as to which one I pick  and Yep Sora came from Kingdom hearts but that said I always loved the name Sky. 

Mating is due in November (Julie correct me if I'm wrong) sooo pups will be born I'm guessing Jan/Feb and will be homed in the Spring which is why I liked Sakura as I have a thing for Cherry Blossom Tree's. I thought Natsuki was fitting as Zero and Ella are meeting for the first time in the summer and she'll probably just be called Suki so thats a possible and Himeko because she'd be my little princess. wow I have such logic in naming lol.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well now you have me thinking.
I could call all the pups a japanese names, how cool will that be.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Well now you have me thinking.
> I could call all the pups a japanese names, how cool will that be.


 we could try that would be funny to see everyone trying to pronounce them :coolwink:. That said my brother always pronounces Zero with a Japanese "accent" added on so its shorter and has more emphasis on the 'R", he also wanted to call him Kai lol hmm to much Dragon Ball Z or was it beyblades for him me thinks.


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

Hi those names are great thanks this is fun i want lots of chi's now so we can pick lots of cool names.
It has been fun tying to get my sons to say some of the names as they have speach problems!!
There are about 10 on the short list now!!
Thanks Liz x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Shannon:

You're so funny! Love your chi naming service...you have some really unique names.

My first three chihauhuas have names that begin with B, C, and E. We decided that our next two chihuahuas will have names that begin with A and D. This would round out the first 5 letters of the alphabet.


----------



## LuvTheChi (May 29, 2007)

**Sarah**
Well at least you have great taste! I'm glad you likes my name, Suki. And yay another person who likes Japanese names!

*Rubyfox*
Japanese names actually fit well for Chi's, I do agree. I'd love to help you out if you wish for a name 

*Emsy*
lol glad you liked them. Tell me what you'll name her once you decide!

*Bella's Mom*
Thanks!
What are your three dog's names? I'd love to help you out with the others.


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

Got any mexican names lol


----------



## LuvTheChi (May 29, 2007)

*HenrysSam*
Hm...Not too many mexican names *except ones from Taco Bell lol* But here are some I whipped up.
*boys*
Antonio
Carlos
Cesar
Crespin
Cruz
Daniel
DeMario
Doroteo
Eber
Elbanco
Eleazar
Elieis
Emilio
Ernesto
Erubiel
Felix
Flaco
Francisco
Gabriel
Hector
Heraclio
Humberto
Ignacio
Isdel
Isidoro
Ivan
Izek
Jaimenacho
Jarini
Joel
Jose
Juan-Carlos
Juaquine
Kasper
Lino
Luis-Fernando
Luz
Madaleno
Miguel
Nadia
Omar
Oswaldo
Otilio
Pancho
Paulino
Porfirio
Rafael
Ramirez
Ramiro
Raul
Robert
Ruben
Sandro
Santiago
Sergio
Spiro
Victor

*girls*
Adriana
Aimara
Alejandra
Alicia
Ana
Angelica
Aracely
Aura
Beatriz
Berenice
Cecilia
Christina
Cierra
Crotilda
Dominga
Dora
Elodia
Elsa
Elvia
Erendira
Esmeralda
Eufemia
Eva-Yolanda
Flaca
Gabriela
Geavonna
Graciela
Inez
Irma
Ivonne
Juana
Katia
Katiana
Kristina
Leandra
Leticia
Lilia
Liliana
Maria
Marilu
Marlina
Martha
Materia
Michaela
Miranda
Myra
Nailea
Ofelia
Pasha
Patricia
Pitina
Rocio
Rosa
Rosamar
Rosario
Silvia
Solymar
Suzelly
Thalia
Viridiana
Yaneisy
Yizel
Yolanda-Abigail

Wow I guess some turned to a lot! Hope you like.


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

hi I am becoming a mum of a little girl not for 8 weeks though. I have 2 boys both tan and white.ther names are Chance and Georgie.My little girl will be dark and bluey in colour if she dosn't chamge too much. I have searched and searched for a sweet name relating to the night ie stars comets ect HELP! please because now I have a contant headache OUCH OUCH and OUCH again.I have thought of Star and Ebony but they just don't click. Now I am losing sleep. I know I am totally nuts. Please HELP


----------



## Macho_Tuco (May 31, 2007)

ria said:


> My little girl will be dark and bluey in colour if she dosn't chamge too much. I have searched and searched for a sweet name relating to the night ie stars comets ect HELP!


Related to her bluey color:

Sapphire
Indigo - call her Indy
Inky

Related to sky, night, etc:

Dawn
Dusky
Stormy
Misty
Midnight
Shadow
Sky
Celeste (as in celestial)


You could also check out this website:
http://www.perr.com/constellation.html
It has the names of constellations and their meanings. 

~~~~~~~~


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Thankyou Shannon I love Indigo Indy for short and midnight. But I was hoping for a more girly name. I know I am difficult which is why I need help. I came up with Haley and Skylar But I need something to click. Also to go with Chance & Georgie which when calling them is quite a mouthful.Plus I really want a pretty name Difficult I know. I will look on the constellation site you have suggested. Are you any good at making names up because I did have a thought nothing to do with her being dark. Making a name up with parts of Chance Georgie and maybe my full name which is Maria. I thought of Mia but sounds to much like my nickname Ria. Oh by the way I have to say you have imagination which is wonderful something I am afraid I completely lack not one iota do I have.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LuvTheChi said:


> Wow I'm glad you all like it already! I'll try to help out best I can
> 
> *Jamoka's Jem*
> Sure I do! Any specific kind? Here are just some
> ...


wow thanks! i didn't see this when it was posted!
i really like Jersey


----------



## jmp24 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a great little book called "what to name the cat", it goes by topics - giving names for some of the following :

artists/sculptors/architects
Biblical
astronomy/astrology
black magic
detectives/villains
colors
cowboys and indians
food/drink
fashion
foreign words and expressions
flora
cartoon and comic charactors
literary names
lawyers
medical 
military
movies
music
mythology
physical charactoristics
politics
science/math
sports/games
theator
writers/poets/philosophers

and more!!! There are about 100 names under each topic, including names for pairs and trios.

For example, here are some Japanese names:

Hana - flower
Kinu - silky
Chijo - long life
Kuro - black
Nobu - faithful
Shinshi - angel

Here are some from the science/math catagory:

Boffin - brittish slang for engineer
Brinell - swedish engineer
Mochis - inventor of weights and measures
Monad - indivisible unit

Flora:

Ivy
Jasmine
Lily
Pansy 
Sweet Pea
Aster
Bonsai
Buttercup

Fashion:
Cameo
Bauble
Adolfo
Chichi
Coco
Dache
Crockett
Fendi
Fichu
Gucci

Anyway, you get the picture! If anyone needs any name suggestions, let me know and I will look in my book for you

Jen


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

all the names are great


----------

